# Bridging visa or do I need to leave the country?



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

So my IEC visa expires in about a month but in the meantime I am waiting for my LMO from Quebec HRSDC/MICC. I'm not sure if it will arrive in time or not, and I don't really want to fall foul of the immigration law...

AFAIK, as soon as my IEC visa expired I need to stop working and leave the country... so what are my options?


Can I flagpole at the border crossing and come back as a tourist?
Can I get some sort of bridging visa while I wait for the LMO (which would allow me to continue working as well)
The back of the IEC says I might be able to apply for some sort of other visa (presume tourist) but need to have at least 30 days remaining to process...

I don't mind leaving and taking a holiday at the same time  But would I need to wait for the LMO before I could come back into the country (mainly so I know what return date should be).

Hopefully it will be processed very soon and this won't be an issue!

thanks


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

JimJams said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> AFAIK, as soon as my IEC visa expired I need to stop working and leave the country... so what are my options?
> 
> ...


You don't need to leave Canada when your IEC permit expires IF you file for a change of conditions to visitor prior to the expiration of your current legal status. You are correct, you may not work as soon as the IEC permit expires. You may stay in Canada on implied status while your change of conditions processes.

There is a bridging open work permit, but only available if you have submitted an economy class permanent residency application, and if you have proof that the application has reached a certain point in processing (different stages required depending on the application type (e.g. FSW, CEC, or other)

Don't try flagpole if you still have legal status, do the change of conditions as you can stay in Canada during processing. Attempting a flagpole may result in denied entry.

Negative, you do not need at least 30 days left. Yes, CIC does say this; however, this is a request only. The law is what counts, as only the law is enforceable, and the law states that you can apply for a different status up until midnight of the day that your status expires.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Thinkering,

Thanks for the reply. I may well have to do this, my LMO still hasn't arrived and I only have 5 days remaining on my current visa. Do you know how I go about applying for a change of condition? Do I need to go to the CIC office in Montreal, or is it done at a port of entry/border crossing?

thanks


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Your best option is mailing an application. Processing time for mail: 110 days, online: 34 days, and port of entry: 1 day.

So mailing buys you the most time (implied status). You are exploiting the immigration system's deficiencies, but it is legal.

Application available on CIC website. For mailing, ensure CIC receives your package before your status expires. Ensure it is complete, because if returned to being incomplete and not accepted for processing, you will have no status and have to leave immediately.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

This is just for changing status from IEC to visitor? 110 days processing time? That is insane!

I think I best avoid the Port of Entry, I've heard from a couple of other people that I might get trouble if I mention that I am awaiting my LMO...

thanks for your help, I will mail in an application on Monday. Do you know which form I need to send in by any chance?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I found the form I need and guess I need to mail in the fees of $75. Guide 5551 - Applying to Change Conditions or Extend Your Stay in Canada


----------

